# vfat BMECTO ReiserFS

## PURGENOID

Rebyat, takaya problema:

vfs: mounted root (vfat filesystem) readonly

Odnako razdel v ReiserFS !

a dal'she - ne mozhet nayti init . Dobavil: init=/sbin/init .

nalichie faila proveril. Nichego ne menyaetsya =(

Stavil v tochnosti po manual'u . Gde mozhet byt' oshibka?

P.s. Prostite, pishu s LiveCD. Poetomu translit.

----------

## PURGENOID

Kak ya ponyal, on ne mozhet prochitat' init, t.k chitaet razdel v vfat.

Odnako ponyatiya ne imeyu, pochemu. Pereproveril mnogo raz.

----------

## vasya

что в /etc/fstab ?

----------

## PURGENOID

/etc/fstab

```

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda2               swap            swap            sw,noatime              0 0

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,noatime       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,noatime          0 0

```

----------

## cord

 *PURGENOID wrote:*   

> P.s. Prostite, pishu s LiveCD. Poetomu translit.

 

Транслит можно перевести в русские буквы здесь, далее copy-paste

http://www.translit.ru/

----------

## PURGENOID

2Cord, Captain ochevidnost'? Spasibo. Ochen' pomog s subj'em. =\

Problema byla reshena izmeneniem s 

```
root=/dev/sda3
```

na

```
root/dev/sdc3
```

v grub.conf.

Po4emu LiveCD chitaet kak sda, a yadro, kak sdc - neizvestno. Da i hren s nim =)

----------

